# Rough Estimate on growth



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi guys,
Could someone give me a estimate ofgrowth from 13months to 2yrs old. My Dog is now 62lbs at 13 months trying to figure out how much he'll spread just a rough estimate with age and weight in mind.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

What was the pup at 4 months of age.WEIGHT? 

Then I can give you an idea.


----------



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

i haven't the slightest clue but he was about 47lbs round 6-8months he's actually my first didn't realize the importance of recording stats,learning as i go.But a ballpark figure would do i'm just trying to get a rough of how much he'll spread.The vet told me maybe 30lbs i find this unbelievable,because its basically 50% of his weight up to 1yr doesn't it slow up somewhat, thanks in advance.But even if there is some sort of formula would appreciate it for future use


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

usually they grow to double the weight at 4 months. i have seen some exceptions with the bigger bully dogs that keep growin. usually they stop growing up at about 9-12 months and start filling out muscle wise... either way u should post up some pics. if u have some of when he was about 4 months to compare to now that would be fun to see to


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Everyline is different, neutering can also impact the growth so it all depends.. after a year until 2-3 years old your dog should gain around 5 pounds more or less because it is done growing in height and then the dog begins to bulk up a bit.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

I found this online and will provide the link below

*Take the weight of small or toy mixed-breed puppies and double their weight at 6 weeks. Take the total and double again. This is about what the puppy will weigh as an adult. For example, if your puppy weighs 2 pounds at six weeks, double it to get 4 pounds and then double again to get 8 pounds.*

*Take the weight of your medium to large mixed-breed puppy at 14 weeks and multiple it by 2. Halve the weight of your puppy at 14 weeks and add it to the total of the weight at 14 weeks multiplied by 2. For example, if your puppy weighs 20 pounds at 14 weeks multiple 20 by 2 to get 40 pounds. Add 10 pounds (1/2 of 20) to the 40 pounds. Your puppy's adult weight will be about 50 pounds.*

*Take the weight of your giant mixed-breed puppy at 6 months and double it. For example: if your puppy weighs 60 pounds at 6 months his adult weight will be about 120 pounds.
*

...I have no experience in weighing dogs throughout their lifecycles, this is what I was able to find, does anyone agree?

How to Calculate Adult Dog Weight During Puppyhood | The Daily Puppy


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Mystro said:


> i haven't the slightest clue but he was about 47lbs round 6-8months he's actually my first didn't realize the importance of recording stats,learning as i go.But a ballpark figure would do i'm just trying to get a rough of how much he'll spread.The vet told me maybe 30lbs i find this unbelievable,because its basically 50% of his weight up to 1yr doesn't it slow up somewhat, thanks in advance.But even if there is some sort of formula would appreciate it for future use


I am going to say probably another 10 at the most. the dog being 13 months at 62 lbs. Bigger growing dogs usually grow there height with mass weight first. then they start to fill out and usually thats about 10 to 20 lbs more, But this mean also what type of dog and size of it. 
So example: my Presa's: They grow height & mass weight (Xade: is now 10 months, she is 92lbs & 25" tall at the withers. in 2 more months she will have stopped her height but growth will still accure b/c she still needs to fill out. Now her being a PRESA will have her grow about 20 more lbs)

being you have a more bully style pit bull (I am assuming) b/c the pup being 62 now. You bully is kind of really between a medium & large breed. So really all I can do for you is guess. So again I believe about 10 more lbs unless you allow the dog to get FAT 
Best thing now is to post a photo if you can so I can see the pup.


----------



## Mystro (Dec 21, 2009)

. heres the link for 4 month video and present pictures in pic attached.Thanks in advance


----------

